# More pics of my stretch 26"



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres some new pics of my stretch beach cruiser. Also, heres a link to the original post - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=492394&st=0


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I love this bike and ride it every chance I get...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice!

:biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 12 2009, 09:10 PM~14752537
> *nice!
> 
> :biggrin:Thanks  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

do they make any decals for that bike? i think it would look sweet with decals or some more pinstriping.

:biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 12 2009, 09:22 PM~14752688
> *do they make any decals for that bike? i think it would look sweet with decals or some more pinstriping.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Well, the original Dyno coaster models came with this simple frame looking design on them :0 





































But as you can see, these bikes have been customized in every way imaginable


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I meant flame design


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Today I stopped by pulido's Chrome plating in dallas to get some alloy grips that I had chrome plated. They were originally aluminum... So I just had to chrome them :biggrin: I also had a spare wrap around rear fender plated since I cracked mine speeding on my bike.
.




















I just knew this would make a cool picture So I just had to snap a shot












I should have took these grip pics in the sun!






















After putting my bike back together, I rode until the sun set


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good Jack.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 07:56 PM~15667194
> *Looking good Jack.
> *


Thanks. I love the cold metal feel of the grips.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need to get mine up and running.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

That 24"?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15667440
> *That 24"?
> *


yep


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow ...some really nice clean rides posted here... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice Fuckin Ranflas


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Today I took out my blue beauty for a lil' autumn season crusin' 'lol. Being the photographer I am I couldn't resist takin pics :cheesy: 

















































































:biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice cruiser this is myn before I started to redo it.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 15 2009, 07:00 PM~15673518
> *Nice cruiser this is myn before I started to redo it.
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you get this bike painted candy orange?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice! :thumbsup: Anyone got pics of the bike from the movie Baby boy?? 
for some reason your bike reminds me of that one. :dunno:


----------

